# New band, new songs.



## Spens1032 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey guys.

Just put up a new song from my new band, Ascension. This isn't the finished product, but I figured I'd at least throw a demo out there for now to see how you guys like it. Future plans other than the obvious coat of polish is the also obvious guitar solo. 

Anyway, critique welcome. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16827996/


----------

